# Small Boring Head



## metaler (7 Feb 2017)

My video this week is for a small boring head which I made to suit my lathe milling head ( http://www.homews.co.uk/page158.html ) It should also be suitable for any of the small milling machines, for which to my knowledge, there are few, if any, suitable commercial heads. 

A link to the video can be found here, http://www.homews.co.uk/page199.html 

Next will be a series of “how to” videos showing how to use my grinding rests for various sharpening tasks, typically, end mills (both edges), boring tools and slitting saws. 

Harold


----------



## -Matt- (13 Feb 2017)

That is excellent!
Thank you for sharing, and for the informative writings in the Workshop Practice Series.
-Matt-


----------

